# Small set.



## DukeHarley (Mar 20, 2019)

Small AEB-L set @ 61 with Koa hybrid scales. Opinions on the edge of the Santoku......less belly a bit flatter in the future? 

Jay


----------



## GoodMagic (Mar 20, 2019)

Finish looks great. Handle too. The shape bothers me, however. I don’t like the curve at the base. I like the large flat section but the last third, towards the tip, seems off. Look at the shape of some well regarded knives, shigs, Tanaka’s, katos etc.


----------



## milkbaby (Mar 20, 2019)

These look great! Edge profile is a personal preference, I think these look pretty good. It may be that last pic with the angle and the light is why the last third towards the tip looks off to GM?

I had a custom santoku that was flat for like 1/2 to 2/3 length from the heel and very little rise for the tip. I thought it might be cool, but it was actually horrible in use LOL.


----------



## DukeHarley (Mar 20, 2019)

GoodMagic said:


> Finish looks great. Handle too. The shape bothers me, however. I don’t like the curve at the base. I like the large flat section but the last third, towards the tip, seems off. Look at the shape of some well regarded knives, shigs, Tanaka’s, katos etc.




in The last pic the last 1/3 of the edge looks off due to the lighting I believe. It’s not shaped like that and I do agree in that pic it looks weird. Looks like the first 2/3rds is gradual and the the last bit goes up on a sharper angle. It’s just the lighting. But I appreciate your comments.


----------



## DukeHarley (Mar 20, 2019)

milkbaby said:


> These look great! Edge profile is a personal preference, I think these look pretty good. It may be that last pic with the angle and the light is why the last third towards the tip looks off to GM?
> 
> I had a custom santoku that was flat for like 1/2 to 2/3 length from the heel and very little rise for the tip. I thought it might be cool, but it was actually horrible in use LOL.



Your right it is the lighting on that one. In reality it is much more gradual. It’s not so abrupt in the first pic. I’ll see if I have an additional pic I can post of a better edge profile. 

Jay


----------



## DukeHarley (Mar 20, 2019)

Those are the only pics I have. Thought I had more but I must have deleted them.


----------



## GoodMagic (Mar 20, 2019)

Duke, got it. Really the craftsmanship is great. I love the handle- did u use a died expoxy to make the composite? The finish is also really nice; you obviously have a lot of skill and put in a lot of work on these, it shows.. how do they cut? Look forward to seeing more of your work. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## DukeHarley (Mar 20, 2019)

GoodMagic said:


> Duke, got it. Really the craftsmanship is great. I love the handle- did u use a died expoxy to make the composite? The finish is also really nice; you obviously have a lot of skill and put in a lot of work on these, it shows.. how do they cut? Look forward to seeing more of your work. Thank you for sharing.




What I’d really like to do is make one here shortly and send it to a few guys more skilled than I and have them put one of my knives through its paces then pass it on to another person to try out. Do people ever do that on here on this site? I’d be looking for honest criticism as that’s the only way for me to improve. 

I got the handle scales from AK Designs here in MI. It’s some type of resin and Koa. 

If I were to put one together at some point would you be willing to use it for a week or two and then send back if I were to pay shipping both ways? 

Jay


----------



## Dylan (Mar 20, 2019)

There’s actually a section here called “Passarounds and Loaners” where stuff like that is sometimes done. Generally each person just pays shipping to the next person on the list. Honor system is used for this and there’s usually a good bit of participation. Would be a great way to get a bunch of feedback from all types of users on your handiwork, which looks great by the way. Really dig the handles.


----------



## GoodMagic (Mar 20, 2019)

Jay,

Makers used to do paasarounds here with forum members. I remember some pretty interesting threads.... So you might want to start a new thread for one. If I remember correctly, Randy Hass of HHH is also in MI, not far from Detroit. He is a super talented maker and great guy. Might want to contact him. His son, Randy jr makes awesome Damascus as well. Honestly I don’t use the knives I have often enough, so my input would be marginal. Keep posting your work here, it’s a great way to get feedback and introduce yourself to members. I would target some of the supermotivated home users and pros on this site. A lot of basic info on what people like is available just by perusing posts. I also like the knife makers section on blade forums, a lot of super knowledgeable makers there too. Enjoy!


----------



## DukeHarley (Mar 21, 2019)

GoodMagic said:


> Jay,
> 
> Makers used to do paasarounds here with forum members. I remember some pretty interesting threads.... So you might want to start a new thread for one. If I remember correctly, Randy Hass of HHH is also in MI, not far from Detroit. He is a super talented maker and great guy. Might want to contact him. His son, Randy jr makes awesome Damascus as well. Honestly I don’t use the knives I have often enough, so my input would be marginal. Keep posting your work here, it’s a great way to get feedback and introduce yourself to members. I would target some of the supermotivated home users and pros on this site. A lot of basic info on what people like is available just by perusing posts. I also like the knife makers section on blade forums, a lot of super knowledgeable makers there too. Enjoy!




Thank you very much! I have used a fair amount of Randy’s Damascus in the past but nothing for kitchen cutlery and I will agree both Randy’s are great guys and Randy Sr always takes the time to text/message with me whenever I need some tips, hints, or suggestions. I really like HHH steel very much. Below is a hunter I made using some of his Damascus clad blue #2.

Jay


----------

